
Show HN: Lookup anyone's email in seconds - buflowsean
I wanted to get some feedback about this chrome ext I made for gmail that looks up email addresses by a person&#x27;s name: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teragod.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teragod.com&#x2F;</a> please let me know your thoughts.
======
michaelsacks
Daniel,

It's hard to justify $100 for 100 searches when hunter.io gives you 100 for
free.

Also, I can't really get it to work...

~~~
buflowsean
The onboarding has been improved in the latest version. You should get a
Teragod icon in your Gmail once you install the extension after that it'll
show you a pop to create an account. Then you can use the search functionality
to first search for a company and then someone who works there in order to
find their email.

Please let me know if this works for you.

